# There's no place in the world like Rio



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Drop dead gorgeous photos of Rio! I'm looking forward to visit the city and I will be thrilled if it gets the Olympics. It would be the first giant scale sports event in a Portuguese speaking city.

Obrigado pelas fotos!:cheers:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Really a magic place..I've been there once and really enjoyed the city, if can choose another city to live here in BR it would be definetly Rio. And it's not only the city that is magical, the hole state of RJ it's damn pretty!!

And yeahhh..Rio deserves hosting the Olympics..

Thx for sharing mate!! U are lucky to live next one of the greatest cities on earth ahahahha


----------



## niknak (Sep 30, 2008)

I was just in Rio few weeks ago. WONDERFUL CITY!! I Love it!!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> Drop dead gorgeous photos of Rio! I'm looking forward to visit the city and I will be thrilled if it gets the Olympics. It would be the first giant scale sports event in a Portuguese speaking city.
> 
> Obrigado pelas fotos!:cheers:


Realmente, nunca houve um evento esportivo de tamanha importância numa cidade lusitana. Tomara que o Rio consiga acolher as Olimpiadas!

GO RIO!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Rio is a great city.


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

niknak said:


> I was just in Rio few weeks ago. WONDERFUL CITY!! I Love it!!


Where are you from, Brazil?


----------



## Nanjing (Feb 7, 2009)

I love the lush greenery  I really want to visit Rio one day..


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The topography of Rio is rather interesting. It seems like several separate cities put together.


----------



## lysandros (Oct 11, 2008)

simply the city of god!!
i love it


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

A Cidade Maravilhosa!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> The topography of Rio is rather interesting. It seems like several separate cities put together.


Indeed, the Rio has a town planning, architecture and organizational pattern, but each district is different from one another. The reason is mainly the design and demographic distribution, with the financial center, the verticalized residential areas and the suburbs. 

And, recently, has grown a giant neighborhood called Barra da Tijuca with high buildings, changing completely the architectural style of the city.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Supreme - thanks for posting.

The best city setting in the world.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't think there is another city on earth that has been blessed with such beauty... 

Rio has it all!!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Never say that Rio is the most beautiful city in the world that has Paris, Sydney and many other beautiful cities. But I'm sure that Rio has the best harmony between city and nature of the planet. 

And this is, for me, perfect!


----------



## Fakroef (Mar 9, 2007)

diMonteiro said:


> Realmente, nunca houve um evento esportivo de tamanha importância numa cidade lusitana. Tomara que o Rio consiga acolher as Olimpiadas!
> 
> GO RIO!


1950? Final of the Fifa World Cup?


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Fakroef said:


> 1950? Final of the Fifa World Cup?


:lol:
Maybe because the football only became popular in Brazil in 1958 when won the Cup, not all Brazilians who know that Brazil has already hosted a World Cup, but looks forward to 2014. Until I who know forgot!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Fakroef said:


> 1950? Final of the Fifa World Cup?


But that isn't really a match to the Olympic Games.


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

I was chatting with a french in a bistro in Niterói when he said _Rio is simply the greatest harmony between what God has done and what the man did. I'm anxious to the day that the world is reflected in this green metropolis_

Interesting


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

^^
Very wise and well said.


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^^^
Yeah, I loved the phrase. Hence I like the Rio, I don't know another city that has this harmony.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

yes, very beautiful place.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

diMonteiro said:


> Never say that Rio is the most beautiful city in the world that has Paris, Sydney and many other beautiful cities. But I'm sure that Rio has the best harmony between city and nature of the planet.
> 
> And this is, for me, perfect!


Of course, I couldn't agree more! When I say "Rio has it all", I mean exactly this! What nature has given to Rio is something very special indeed. It's a combination of many things that make Rio the gem it is! 

For me personally, Paris is #1. No other city can match it's unique sense of exquisite style and serene grace. And that's NOT a biased opinion either!  :lol::lol:


----------



## Quasebart (Mar 27, 2009)

yes, Rio de Janeiro is incredible...


----------



## Quasebart (Mar 27, 2009)

*Downtown Rio*

view from Sugar Loaf:


----------



## Quasebart (Mar 27, 2009)

*Favela in Rio*

...and this is the othe side of Rio:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Rio's Olympic bid might have some trouble because of the deep social inequalities.


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

I would like to see behind the skyline and see indeed if there's no place like rio...i dont find anything beautiful about Rio. Sao Paulo is way more appealing. Rio is just a city that knows how to hide its uglyness and poverty behind a barrier line of buildings. Any city is capable of doing that.


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> For me personally, Paris is #1. No other city can match it's unique sense of exquisite style and serene grace. And that's NOT a biased opinion either!  :lol::lol:


New York is #1, and that's NOT a biased opinion!LOL


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

ElCrioyo said:


> I would like to see behind the skyline and see indeed if there's no place like rio...i dont find anything beautiful about Rio. Sao Paulo is way more appealing. Rio is just a city that knows how to hide its uglyness and poverty behind a barrier line of buildings. Any city is capable of doing that.


Your 
:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

forces us to seek protection:
:storm::storm::storm::storm:


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

ElCrioyo said:


> Rio is just a city that knows how to hide its uglyness and poverty behind a barrier line of buildings. Any city is capable of doing that.


"Hide its uglyness"? If I could choose a city that can't hide the poverty or uglyness, principally because of its own natural settings, this city would be Rio. A great part of the favelas are located ON THE MONTAINS, and everybody can see them from a LOT of places on the city. I guess NY and several other cities in USA hide the poverty and uglyness much better than Rio does...


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

PortoNuts said:


> Rio's Olympic bid might have some trouble because of the deep social inequalities.


The Panamerican games runs with no major incidents. In fact the city inself is way more safer when it runs an event such as that. Rio´s Eco meeting 92 is another example of sucess, and even the army go out of streets to provide a help to the local police.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

samba_man said:


> The Panamerican games runs with no major incidents. In fact the city inself is way more safer when it runs an event such as that. Rio´s Eco meeting 92 is another example of sucess, and even the army go out of streets to provide a help to the local police.


But, well, the Pan-American Games isn't exactly an event as large as the Olympics.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^
Its the second largest multi-sports event in the world, in one city, and it runs between competitors from all nations in the Americas. ( Olympics of course first event).


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

ElCrioyo said:


> I would like to see behind the skyline and see indeed if there's no place like rio...i dont find anything beautiful about Rio. Sao Paulo is way more appealing. Rio is just a city that knows how to hide its uglyness and poverty behind a barrier line of buildings. Any city is capable of doing that.


You're so completely petulant about the city... you haven't even met it yet and already made a judgement out of it!

You don't even deserve to hear a response, I hope someday you evolve beyond your prejudicial thoughts and bias and discover the truly magnificent city that unfolds between sea and mountains, so uniquely in the world.

PS. you've been reported


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

diMonteiro said:


> I was chatting with a french in a bistro in Niterói when he said _Rio is simply the greatest harmony between what God has done and* what the man did. *I'm anxious to the day that the world is reflected in this green metropolis_
> 
> Interesting


:lol:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> Rio's Olympic bid might have some trouble because of the deep social inequalities.


I don't understand how poverty can affect the Olympics. Poverty is everywhere, but in Rio it's in some hills and becomes apparent. Furthermore, some slums are being removed for planned neighborhoods, and the Pan American Games have not had any problems.


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

ElCrioyo said:


> I would like to see behind the skyline and see indeed if there's no place like rio...i dont find anything beautiful about Rio. Sao Paulo is way more appealing. Rio is just a city that knows how to hide its uglyness and poverty behind a barrier line of buildings. Any city is capable of doing that.


It was exactly for this I showed aerial photos: it is impossible to hide something like that. I don't know another city in the world that expose their poverty as the Rio, where the slums are in some hills. 

And, frankly, is there other country that hides the poverty behind Manhattan, Hollywood or Disney?


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

ElCrioyo said:


> I would like to see behind the skyline and see indeed if there's no place like rio...i dont find anything beautiful about Rio. Sao Paulo is way more appealing. Rio is just a city that knows how to hide its uglyness and poverty behind a barrier line of buildings. Any city is capable of doing that.


Oh no... you embarass yourself... hno:

Just a tiny sample:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863065


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Wey said:


> You're so completely petulant about the city... you haven't even met it yet and already made a judgement out of it!
> 
> You don't even deserve to hear a response, I hope someday you evolve beyond your prejudicial thoughts and bias and discover the truly magnificent city that unfolds between sea and mountains, so uniquely in the world.
> 
> PS. you've been reported


I dont have anything against brazil or Rio in particular, but the thing in which i dont agree is how could such a "great" city be so highly segregated in between the rich and extreme-poor. Rio has one of the highest income-inequality levels in the world, and i dont think i have to visit there to know this, nor i have to go to Sao Paulo to know that it is one of the greatest cities of brazil and Latin America. In most of these pictures ya ignore the reality that lies behind the beautiful beaches and highrises of Rio. Its nice to just portray the beautiful part of a city while ignoring the other half.

PS. Reported for what?are you trying to get me banned without me doing anything more than expressing my opinion? i guess you not that tolerant about other peoples opinions!


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Jorge M said:


> Oh no... you embarass yourself... hno:
> 
> Just a tiny sample:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863065


i dont think so. You are just reinforcing my opinion, Ya totally portray only the goodness of Rio to come to the conclusion that it is one of the greatest cities in the world. my only question is, how can such a great city be so polarized into the rich and the extreme-poor, into safe neighborhoods and others that are pure hell...get what i mean here?

I dont think there exist such other city that has such a situation like the one Rio has.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

^^
Well americans only like to show the skyscrapers of their cities, hiding the guettos in the suburbs made of unemployed, criminals and illegal immigrants. Just don't go around bashing other cities because every major city has its hidden poverty.


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Rodrigo_BSB said:


> I guess NY and several other cities in USA hide the poverty and uglyness much better than Rio does...


I dont think New York has such poverty to hide. we dont have shanty-towns sorrounded by high-rises up here. I dont know about other USA cities(i was not born in the U.S, so i havent been to other cities)


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

ElCrioyo said:


> I dont think New York has such poverty to hide. we dont have shanty-towns sorrounded by high-rises up here. I dont know about other USA cities(i was not born in the U.S, so i havent been to other cities)


I didn't say that New York has this level of poverty, but poverty is poverty, no matter what. New York isn't just Manhattan and the Fifth Avenue.


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> ^^
> Well americans only like to show the skyscrapers of their cities, hiding the guettos in the suburbs made of unemployed, criminals and illegal immigrants. Just don't go around bashing other cities because every major city has its hidden poverty.


hey hey, am not bashing cities around, this is the only thread i have disagreed with. As i said before, i personally think Sao Paulo can easily be one of the best cities in Latin America together with Santiago. What bothers me greatly of Rio is the poverty levels and polarized social conditions.

and yes. the U.S is full of criminals, and unemployment, but i dont think the poverty in the U.S cities is as extreme as found here in Rio. 

by the way, i am NOT AMERICAN, i only live here, but am not from the U.S


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Extreme or not, poverty is always a bad thing, anywhere in the world.


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Anyways, i am done. I didnt mean to cause such a chaos in the thread. I'll probably get banned, so i'll get out of here!

Have a nice day. i hope to visit S.P, brazilia, Belo horizonte, and the other great cities of brazil one day when i travel down to south america!

^^PS:I agree with was you stated here, poverty is always a bad thing but you have to remember that one basic thing here is the law of relativity. In order to have rich people we need poor people because is all relative, now where my disagreement with the thread comes in, is in the fact that Rio has a large affluent population and at the same time it has another portion that is extremely poor. The government of this city could do a much better job of atleast providing this people with housing Projects instead of just allowing them to live under these conditions while the rest of the population enjoys a high standard of living. to sum it all up, you can raise the standard of living of the poor to a level in which they get atleast basic infrastructures, safety, education, and proper shelter.


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

ElCrioyo said:


> i dont think so. You are just reinforcing my opinion, Ya totally portray only the goodness of Rio to come to the conclusion that it is one of the greatest cities in the world. my only question is, how can such a great city be so polarized into the rich and the extreme-poor, into safe neighborhoods and others that are pure hell...get what i mean here?
> 
> I dont think there exist such other city that has such a situation like the one Rio has.


Well, if you think the favelas in Rio are merely places of extreme poverty, you're far from the reality. The main problem of the favelas is that they're illegal forms of housing and a haven for bandits. And, of course, they're freaking ugly. But the standard of living of a good part of their inhabitants is that of a low middle class person. Sometimes even better.

Another tiny sample of what these extremely miserable people produce every year:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=816486


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

ElCrioyo said:


> Anyways, i am done. I didnt mean to cause such a chaos in the thread. I'll probably get banned, so i'll get out of here!
> 
> Have a nice day.


Hav a nice day too....BYEEEEEEEE ! :hi:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

So why Manhattan is the only reference that the world has to NY? In the thread I showed 3 of the 4 districts: the CBD, the Southern and Eastern suburbs and beaches. Far more than a single neighborhood.


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

ElCrioyo said:


> Anyways, i am done. I didnt mean to cause such a chaos in the thread. I'll probably get banned, so i'll get out of here!
> 
> Have a nice day. i hope to visit S.P, brazilia, Belo horizonte, and the other great cities of brazil one day when i travel down to south america!
> 
> ^^PS:I agree with was you stated here, poverty is always a bad thing but you have to remember that one basic thing here is the law of relativity. In order to have rich people we need poor people because is all relative, now where my disagreement with the thread comes in, is in the fact that Rio has a large affluent population and at the same time it has another portion that is extremely poor. The government of this city could do a much better job of atleast providing this people with housing Projects instead of just allowing them to live under these conditions while the rest of the population enjoys a high standard of living. to sum it all up, you can raise the standard of living of the poor to a level in which they get atleast basic infrastructures, safety, education, and proper shelter.


The slums are receiving the _Favela Bairro_/Slum Neighborhood program, which involves development and educational projects, and many are being removed for planned neighborhoods. Our government works, and doesn't hide anything.


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

diMonteiro said:


> So why Manhattan is the only reference that the world has to NY? In the thread I showed 3 of the 4 districts: the CBD, the Southern and Eastern suburbs and beaches. Far more than a single neighborhood.


Man, be quiet!
What you are doing when comparing RIO and NYC is just insane!
RIO is unique, but sadly the poverty and violence are huge!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
I didn't compare Rio with NY, said only that it is truly hypocritical criticizing a supposed hidden poverty in Rio and live in a city where only one district is used as reference. All cities in the world try to conceal their poverty, in Rio it is very apparent.


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

^^ 
Even if they show off their poverty, it will be a grain of sand compering to Rio!


----------



## benocanada (May 28, 2007)

awesome pictures, a beautiful city to visit some day!!!


----------



## levinas by the store (Nov 28, 2004)

everbody should wake up, those slum pictures of rio hide lot more things which their own people(people of brazil and rio)sometimes cant see,they are not ordinary slums as they have all the facilities a normal family can afford.recently an american on gringoes.com has commented about these slums being rich compared to other places,also i think the negative press that brazilians are made to feed quite often by their own people like wallace souza of canal livre fame who has been accused now in the murder of five people to increase his channel ratings speaks volumes of how people manipulate newstories through media,he made it seem as if amazon is awashed with murders and poverty when it is not.dont go by the image so much. go and experience yourself the place.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Yep, there's no place on earth like Rio.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

diMonteiro said:


> Sorry but, what exactly means the expression _ Takes your breath away_? It's something like _Rio is so marvelous that takes your breath away?_


:nuts::nuts:

you thought she was saying Rio smelled bad???

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

please DiMonteiro, post the SOURCE of the photos, otherwise they cant be posted at Skyscraperpage.


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

A CIDADE MARAVILHOSA! | THE WONDERFUL CITY! :drool:


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

I would like to go to Rio, but it's much to expensive right now. If the real weakens I will go but only then.


----------



## felipevarig787 (May 24, 2008)

nobody can say that one world's city it's incredible, without have known RIO!!!!
It's lovely


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
kay:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

AcesHigh said:


> please DiMonteiro, post the SOURCE of the photos, otherwise they cant be posted at Skyscraperpage.


Ok, já estou fazendo isto!
kay:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Rio Mountains seen from Niterói City Park


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The view from there must be really gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow...Rio is by far the city with the most beautiful setting in the World.


----------



## luclasaw (Oct 12, 2008)

GO GO RIO The Olympic 2016 will be there! I Belive........


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
Yeaah, GO RIO!!!

But I didn't expect the fans of one of Tokyo :lol:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

RIO 2016
:colgate:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The view from there must be really gorgeous :cheers:


One of the best belvedere that I have been!


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

Rio is just stunningly Beautiful. Congrats on getting 2016!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One photo of Rio:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephaner/430674432/


----------



## rmello (May 11, 2007)

ElCrioyo said:


> i dont think so. You are just reinforcing my opinion, Ya totally portray only the goodness of Rio to come to the conclusion that it is one of the greatest cities in the world. my only question is, how can such a great city be so polarized into the rich and the extreme-poor, into safe neighborhoods and others that are pure hell...get what i mean here?
> 
> I dont think there exist such other city that has such a situation like the one Rio has.


I find so strange such a comment from a person who lives in a thrid world country like Dominican Republic. I can assure that the situation of Rio is similar to the majority of latin american cities and much better than poorer countries of the world. It seems that the bad part of Rio is the poorest or the worst place in Earth. I am SURE that it is not truth, and unfortunately, it is the reallity of most developing countries.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

You cariocas are lucky to live in a such place like that..


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

congrats RIO DE JANEIRO 2016!


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Wonderful!!


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Amazing!! Wonderful city!
Just took these too: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=979664


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
Ótimo thred, o tempo não estava lá muito bom, mas é Rio, SEMPRE lindo.


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

dutchmaster said:


> You cariocas are lucky to live in a such place like that..


:colgate:


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

ElCrioyo said:


> I dont have anything against brazil or Rio in particular, but the thing in which i dont agree is how could such a "great" city be so highly segregated in between the rich and extreme-poor. Rio has one of the highest income-inequality levels in the world, and i dont think i have to visit there to know this, nor i have to go to Sao Paulo to know that it is one of the greatest cities of brazil and Latin America. In most of these pictures ya ignore the reality that lies behind the beautiful beaches and highrises of Rio. Its nice to just portray the beautiful part of a city while ignoring the other half.
> 
> PS. Reported for what?are you trying to get me banned without me doing anything more than expressing my opinion? i guess you not that tolerant about other peoples opinions!


No one ignores Rio's problems man. As the guy said before, its the city that evidences its vulnerability in some mountains. Indeed there's a terrible administration that are pro-slums. However, in fact, there is no thing like the favelas are the real Rio. Since the city itself was there, before them. You can see that the architecture of Zona Sul is from the 60s-70s... Showing how important it was back then... But yes, things got rough, imigrantion came out of control and the planners didn't do their job (populists took over control after the construction of the new capital)... but this doesn't reduce the city's values...

Either way, I guess you've never seen Rio's street levels. And u surely have the prepotence to think you get the picture of the city without visiting it... and sure know how to insult it in a simplistic-gerenerous way.


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

ElCrioyo said:


> Anyways, i am done. I didnt mean to cause such a chaos in the thread. I'll probably get banned, so i'll get out of here!
> 
> Have a nice day. i hope to visit S.P, brazilia, Belo horizonte, and the other great cities of brazil one day when i travel down to south america!
> 
> ^^PS:I agree with was you stated here, poverty is always a bad thing but you have to remember that one basic thing here is the law of relativity. In order to have rich people we need poor people because is all relative, now where my disagreement with the thread comes in, is in the fact that Rio has a large affluent population and at the same time it has another portion that is extremely poor. The government of this city could do a much better job of atleast providing this people with housing Projects instead of just allowing them to live under these conditions while the rest of the population enjoys a high standard of living. to sum it all up, you can raise the standard of living of the poor to a level in which they get atleast basic infrastructures, safety, education, and proper shelter.


You are the type of person that has a darken vision of things. You cannot enjoy or see the beauty in things, even in ur front, if ur mind only reads through dark lensses. 

By the way, I hate the favelas. But its a myth that they ara poor... Rental i those small brick houses are sometimes higher than good apartments in RIo suburbs - with public transportation and all. But, as I pointed, our government is populist, prefere to maintain slums, our vulnerable side is evident. But all other cities, like in Brazil, has the same amount-proportion of poors... But due to topographic facilities, they settle way far from the core.

No ones asking u to come over, feel free... But seems a bit naive to hate something just because you see the poor side... Life ain't a bubble.


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

rmello said:


> I find so strange such a comment from a person who lives in a thrid world country like Dominican Republic. I can assure that the situation of Rio is similar to the majority of latin american cities and much better than poorer countries of the world. It seems that the bad part of Rio is the poorest or the worst place in Earth. I am SURE that it is not truth, and unfortunately, it is the reallity of most developing countries.


Now I get it y he hates it... When not in the 1st world, there are usually people that likes to point out things worst then theirs to higher up ego matters. Pitty...


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

PortoNuts said:


> ^^
> Well americans only like to show the skyscrapers of their cities, hiding the guettos in the suburbs made of unemployed, criminals and illegal immigrants. Just don't go around bashing other cities because every major city has its hidden poverty.


U don't need to generalyze blaming all americans. Your comment is just as ignorant as the Crioyo type... This forum doesn't need this... na boa


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

ElCrioyo said:


> hey hey, am not bashing cities around, this is the only thread i have disagreed with. As i said before, i personally think Sao Paulo can easily be one of the best cities in Latin America together with Santiago. What bothers me greatly of Rio is the poverty levels and polarized social conditions.
> 
> and yes. the U.S is full of criminals, and unemployment, but i dont think the poverty in the U.S cities is as extreme as found here in Rio.
> 
> by the way, i am NOT AMERICAN, i only live here, but am not from the U.S


As I said... the poverty myth... Rentals on the slums may be higher than mos part of the city where u live. After the capital moved out, and we were anexed to another state, habitational department just stopped working for lower incomes... finding a liberal government, decided to colonyze the moutains... which doesn't necessairly mean they are poor...

But yes... planning matters were terrible in the past 20 years... things are starting to improve... And Rio might regain its value... Show again that you are an imediate person - never regarding past importance.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Why all the Brazilian threads always has this shi*!! We cant post any picture besides garbage, favelas and worst!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

As a matter of fact...there is not!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

TEBC said:


> Why all the Brazilian threads always has this shi*!! We cant post any picture besides garbage, favelas and worst!!


Não é por nada não, mas a culpa é do próprio brasileiro que acha bonito exportar nossa pobreza. As desigualdades do Brasil são iguais do mundo inteiro, mas temos mania de valorizar a parte pobre e ruim da nossa cultura.

Um exemplo claro disso é os filmes. Ignoramos 'Olga', 'O Ano em que maus pais saíam de férias', enquanto Tropa de Elite e Cidade de Deus fizeram enorme sucesso.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

diMonteiro said:


> Beautiful picture of CBD Rio, from Niterói
> I'll put in the first post!


*The best downtown of my country!* 

Downtown Rio de Janeiro:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
A vista de Niterói favorece MUITO o skyline do Centro.

Mas este banner, uau, lindo.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

diMonteiro said:


> ^^
> A vista de Niterói favorece MUITO o skyline do Centro.
> 
> Mas este banner, uau, lindo.


Não sabia que era de Niterói... que vista vcs tem em ? :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

snowb said:


> Wow...Rio is by far the city with the most beautiful setting in the World.


true... way better than sydney, vancouver and cape town...


----------



## tadilatim (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes,Rio is a great city.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

diMonteiro said:


> Não é por nada não, mas a culpa é do próprio brasileiro que acha bonito exportar nossa pobreza. As desigualdades do Brasil são iguais do mundo inteiro, mas temos mania de valorizar a parte pobre e ruim da nossa cultura.
> 
> Um exemplo claro disso é os filmes. Ignoramos 'Olga', 'O Ano em que maus pais saíam de férias', enquanto Tropa de Elite e Cidade de Deus fizeram enorme sucesso.


Pois é, mas mudando de assunto, esse thread as vezes me parece um pouco fake, por que não mostra lá na 1Pág as favelas que ficam de frente para o mar, não é preciso ignorar a parte menos favorecida do Rio e fazer propaganda da ZS.
Todo mundo no mundo inteiro sabe das desigualdades e principalmentes das favelas do rio, filmes como Cidade de D'us e Tropa de Elite (uma merd* de filme) proporcionaram até ganho internacional para o filme... não devemos esquecer que *40% das pessoas do Rio de Janeiro moram nas "SLUMS"*
isso está na cara do nosso país tanto é que em todo thread sobre são paulo, rio, brasília vem um cara e nos lembra "cadê a favela?" , então ferinha, por que não mostrar nesse thread algumas favelas? há favelas em morros muito bonitas, e ninguém melhor como vc pra mostrar isso!

Thanks


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

LFellipe said:


> *40% das pessoas do Rio de Janeiro moram nas "SLUMS"*


De onde você tirou isso?


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Jorge M said:


> De onde você tirou isso?


Eita, 40% das pessoas moram das favelas em RIO, mas Rio das Ostras... rs
Eu confundi os dados, Na verdade *18,8% dos cariocas é que moram nas favelas* mas os dados são de 2000.

Os municípios do Rio com maior proporção da população vivendo em favelas:
(Fonte: IBGE / Censo 2000)

*People in Slums*

Rio das Ostras: 40,1%
Teresópolis: 24%
*Rio de Janeiro: 18,8%*
Volta Redonda: 17,1%
Macaé: 16,3%

E aqui, (DADOS DE *2002)*
Já afirma que são 28%

Em Belo Horizonte, 25% dos habitantes moram em favelas. 
*No Rio de Janeiro, 28%. *
Em Salvador, 33%. 
Em Belém, 50%

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/especial/2002/eleicoes/candidatos-lula-programa-04-06.shtml]

A UOL afirma em 2002 que são 30%
E o IBGE afirma em 2000 que são apenas 18%

Mas enfim, perdão por falar uma barbaridade dessas

LOVE RIO! :cheers:


----------



## allan1667 (Nov 17, 2009)

LFellipe said:


> Pois é, mas mudando de assunto, esse thread as vezes me parece um pouco fake, por que não mostra lá na 1Pág as favelas que ficam de frente para o mar, não é preciso ignorar a parte menos favorecida do Rio e fazer propaganda da ZS.
> Todo mundo no mundo inteiro sabe das desigualdades e principalmentes das favelas do rio, filmes como Cidade de D'us e Tropa de Elite (uma merd* de filme) proporcionaram até ganho internacional para o filme... não devemos esquecer que *40% das pessoas do Rio de Janeiro moram nas "SLUMS"*
> isso está na cara do nosso país tanto é que em todo thread sobre são paulo, rio, brasília vem um cara e nos lembra "cadê a favela?" , então ferinha, por que não mostrar nesse thread algumas favelas? há favelas em morros muito bonitas, e ninguém melhor como vc pra mostrar isso!
> 
> Thanks


desnecessario. hno:


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it's worth posting something that shows the level of the population that lives in slums in Rio. The fact is that a lot of people around the world believe Rio has one of the highest segregations between the rich and the poor. Although high, it's not true to say it's among the highest. The difference lies in the fact that Rio's poverty is scattered around it's mountains, easily seen from across the city, causing such impression. There is basically no other city on earth with the topography of Rio, thus making it a lot easier to make poverty unseen by the average tourist...

All in all, Rio is still one of the world's most fascinating cities!


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Agreed Rio and all Brazillian cities are improving every year. The slums will be condos in 25 years.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Perhaps one of the best photos of Rio downtown


>


:cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Perhaps one of the best photos of Rio downtown
> 
> :cheers:


Think working in a office in those buildings lookinh the sea next...
perfect!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

LFellipe said:


> Não sabia que era de Niterói... que vista vcs tem em ? :cheers:


Não chega a ser como o ditado recorrente aqui, que diz que a melhor coisa de Niterói é a vista para o Rio, mas é maravilhosa, sem dúvidas!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

A thread, made by Julia Bellucci, posted Saturday on the Brazilian Forum. One of the best I've ever made about Rio.

Esta Cidade também é Clássica [Thread para apreciar]

Some photos that I liked


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

really amazing... Rio is my passion..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos as well


----------



## Amazon Rainforest (Dec 7, 2009)

LFellipe said:


> *The best downtown of my country!*
> 
> Downtown Rio de Janeiro:


Esse skyline é do Rio???:eek2::uh:nossa!!!que maravilha heim.se não fosse pela Ponte Rio-Nitéroi que aparece na imagem eu jurava que não era o Brasil.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^^ Rio's skyline is much better than the people think is. For me the best of the country. Of course, Sampa has the most imponent with all that sea of buildings but in therms of beauty I would chose Rio.


----------



## Quasebart (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/quasebart


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

My favorite angle


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Some more:

Arpex:









Leblon:


















Prainha:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Inspiring..


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Amazon Rainforest said:


> Esse skyline é do Rio???:eek2::uh:nossa!!!que maravilha heim.se não fosse pela Ponte Rio-Nitéroi que aparece na imagem eu jurava que não era o Brasil.


É um angulo não muito usado aqui, as pessoas ficam mais na Zona Sul. Eu adoro o centro do Rio, muito lindo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/4585682786_87d3c622bf_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/irevo/4408490229/


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
Great pics, lovely Rio


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Indeed, beautiful photos. So dreamy...


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Imagens of Red Bull Air Race


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

I was there! :lol:


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome! :applause:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro*
_by Alexander Shafir_


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great combination : Big City+Mountains+Beaches = WoW!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

LFellipe said:


> Think working in a office in those buildings lookinh the sea next...
> perfect!


I have a friend who owns an office on the waterfront. Believe me, is the best work environment in the world.


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

My oh my. This city always one of the epic win...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Rio de Janeiro


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Rio is not only Copacabana, Ipanema and Leblon. See Downtown of Rio de Janeiro


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rio is really amazing for sure...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lynampics/4646787083/


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

I prefer the Downtown Rio/Niteroi instead of Copa cabana or Leblon.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

ElCrioyo said:


> i dont think so. You are just reinforcing my opinion, Ya totally portray only the goodness of Rio to come to the conclusion that it is one of the greatest cities in the world. my only question is, how can such a great city be so polarized into the rich and the extreme-poor, into safe neighborhoods and others that are pure hell...get what i mean here?
> 
> I dont think there exist such other city that has such a situation like the one Rio has.


Try Bombay (Mumbai) or Calcutta, India, for a start.


----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

^^

Theres always someone to spoil the thread hno:


----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

ElCrioyo said:


> hey hey, am not bashing cities around, this is the only thread i have disagreed with. As i said before, i personally think Sao Paulo can easily be one of the best cities in Latin America together with Santiago. What bothers me greatly of Rio is the poverty levels and polarized social conditions.


Man, stop all that bullshit. You definitely know nothing about Brazil. Sao paulo is exactly as Rio, with the same problems. Its clear that you only base your opinions on what you get from press and people say.

Your country is one of the poorest of the Americas, why dont you go annoy and criticize on threads of it?

Rio is the most known and visited city in the southern hemisphere and the most beautiful of the world, I wonder why this bothers you...


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Perfect downtown


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Rio, amazing! The downtown remember me La Defense 
And yes, look to the India's city and you'll see poverty...


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely! :happy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rio is always a very nice, amazing city


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi folks,

I wonder if anyone can assist me...

I'm doing a little research on transport within Rio, especially with respect of the fares system.

For the metro it seems that there are two fares - one for 'metro only' and a different fare for 'metro + feeder bus'?

Do buses also charge fixed fares? 

And are there are many, many, private bus operators in Rio, who must operate fixed routes? If so, who controls all the different bus services? A local government? Is there such a thing as a list of bus companies?

I read a tourist blog saying that although there are some big bus companies in Rio, some are also very small, and in some cases the bus drivers own their own buses. 

Finally, has anyone ever thought of using electronic 'smart card' (radio frequency contactless) tickets, such as are used in Asia, and some cities in N. America, Britain, Europe...

Finding out this information is a challenge for me, because I only speak English, which is why I am asking here.

btw, to understand more about my interest please visit this page at my website...
http://citytransport.info/Fares.htm - I also look at other places around the planet and it would be nice to include South America too. Why Rio? Why not? Its a well known 'world class' location, like Hong Kong, London, New York, Paris, Sydney, Rome... 

Thanks

Simon


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

leo_MG said:


> Rio, amazing! The downtown remember me La Defense
> And yes, look to the India's city and you'll see poverty...


Yeah, Rio Dowtown remeber me La defende too. But in Rio there's a mix between the old and new, while in Paris i think the separation is more sharply.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

diMonteiro said:


>


My university is in this place :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Every part of Rio is indeed very nice


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Rio is amazing! I love my city!


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Every part of Rio is indeed very nice


Acari, Maré, Manguinhos, Alemão, Jacaré etc are not. :nono:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

The problem with some Brazilian is titles like this one:*There's no place in the world like Rio*!!! Oh God! Of course there is a lot of people who do not agree ( including me. Belo Horizonte is my kind of city, for instance! ). How could you expect no negative reactions when the world has cities like Paris, San Francisco, Sidney, New York and so many others, as beautiful as Rio, with no slums at all!! Some humble attitude would be so useful...:shifty:


----------

